

Ask HN: Regarding Steve's rant - TruthPrevails

Hello All,<p>I was an intern at Amazon this summer and they extended a full time offer. I read Steve's rant with great interest. Since many people in comments have confirmed the points raised by him about Amazon, I am not feeling good right now :( I still have 18 days to accept the offer. I am currently interviewing with Microsoft. I have applied to Facebook just now. Sadly, I screwed up my Google phone screening last week. It was just not my day :( I am confident of getting MS offer. Do you people suggest I reject the Amazon offer? Or should I work at Amazon and form my own opinion? Internship experience was quite good.
======
abbasmehdi
I haven't read Steve's rant, but generally just look at the 3 to 5 people you
will be working with on a daily basis. If they are happy, optimistic, and seem
like the kind of people you'd admire and enjoy working with then join that
team. Usually, that is all that matters. Good luck, rest assured that your
options aren't terrible. :-)

~~~
away
Very true.

------
brudgers
Someone still grinding an ax six and a half years later may not be offering
the most objective advice.

Form your own opinion.

------
latch
You can always quit.

